# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi > Nhà hàng >  Chỉ với 82.000đ để thưởng thức ngay các món ăn ngon tại Quán Don Sài Gòn

## donbaclieu

*Don Group

Outside Catering Service

“Nhóm tổ chức tiệc Buffet Don”

Chuyên tổ chức tiệc Buffet, Teabreak, Finger food, Set menu Tận Nơi tại Sài Gòn, Cần Thơ, Đồng Nai, Bình Dương, Long An, Vũng Tàu
Liên hoan, Hội nghị, Tea break, Sinh nhật, Tiếp tân, Khai trương, Tân gia…
Buffet , Party, Events, Openning Ceremony, BBQ (Barbecue)...

Tiệc Báo Hỷ, Họp lớp, Mừng thọ, Thôi nôi, Đầy tháng, Halloween, Phục sinh, Giáng sinh, Tiệc cuối năm, Tiệc chia tay,...
Liên hệ:
Hotline: Mr.Don (0915 898 908)
Sài Gòn: 92/85 Nguyên Hồng, P.11, Q.BT
Cần Thơ: Ngọc Nghi Hotel-61/3 Hùng Vương, P.Thái Bình, Q.Ninh Kiều

Yahoo/Skype/Msn: donbaclieu
Email: donbaclieu@gmail.com
website: Don Group :: Dac san quan Don :: Buffet MCDon :: Khach san Ngoc Nghi

Tư vấn & tổ chức tiệc Buffet tận nơi
Chuyên nghiệp-Lịch sự-Độc đáo    Thực đơn phong phú, ngon & lạ miệng, nhiều lựa chọn    Dịch vụ trang trí không gian tiệc, hệ thống âm thanh, ánh sáng    Đội ngũ tiếp tân, phục vụ trẻ trung & chuyên nghiệp    Giá cả hợp lý

Thực Đơn
Thực đơn: món nướng, Việt, Á, Âu, món ngọt, món tráng miệng, trái cây,…    Thức uống: bia lon, bia chai, bia tươi, rượu vang, rượu ngoại, rượu dân tộc, nước ngọt,...    Tập hợp hơn 99 món đặc sản Việt, Hoa, Âu dễ lựa chọn và đặc sắc.    Các món nướng độc đáo và lạ miệng: hải sản, cá, gà, bò, vịt, cá sấu, dê, trừu,…    Đặc biệt tiệc Buffet hải sản với hơn 30 loại hải sản và ốc.    Độc đáo tiệc Buffet ngoài trời với Bê thui nguyên con tại chổ.    Ngoài những món thông dụng: nướng, gỏi, mặn, xào, nước, salad, súp…còn có các món bột.    Các món ăn theo thực đơn đã chọn, chế biến ngon, đẹp, đủ, phục vụ nóng, đúng thời gian.    Có thực đơn chay trong ngày rằm với hơn 19 món chay thanh tịnh

Báo Giá
Đơn giá thức ăn từ 190.000đồng đến 490.000đồng/khách tùy theo thực đơn lựa chọn.    Khách hàng có thể đặt tiệc theo số món tự chọn với giá chỉ từ 79.000đồng/khách.    Trẻ em dưới 12 tuổi được tính bằng ½ giá người lớn.    Đơn giá thức uống=Giá tại trung tâm Metro.    Giá trên bao gồm phí vận chuyển & vệ sinh sau tiệc, trang thiết bị phục vụ tiệc buffet, dụng cụ phục vụ tiệc (bát đĩa, ly, cốc, khăn trải bàn, hoa bàn tiệc, khăn ướt, giấy ăn, tăm đũa....)

Dịch Vụ
Tranh trí không gian tiệc phù hợp phục vụ cho từng mục đích khác nhau.    Tổ chức chương trình hóa trang các nhân vật hoạt hình cho sinh nhật của bé.    Trang bị âm thanh, karaoke, ánh sánh cho sinh hoạt văn nghệ khi có yêu cầu.    Dịch vụ đưa rước khách tận nhà trước tiệc và sau tiệc.    Dịch vụ tận quà lưu niệm, chụp hình, quay phim, làm blog giới thiệu về tiệc để gia chủ chia sẽ với người thân, bạn bè.

Tiêu chí của chúng tôi
“Chất lượng món ngon-Sự chuyên nghiệp-Sạch Sẽ hơn cả sự mong đợi của khách hàng”


Finger Food
Món Nướng BBQ
Salad
Món Chính
Tráng Miệng
Trang Trí

Những hình ảnh về tiệc do Don phụ trách



*

thêm 1 tiệc buffet khai trương siêu thị do Don phụ trách:

----------

